# horizontal white lines on dvd playback



## bomdigidy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I hope this is the right place for a question like this. I am getting a horizontal white line flash across my screen every few seconds or so when I'm playing DVDs. I originally suspected it was a problem with my HDMI cable, but I have since noticed the problem does not exist when playing blu rays. I wonder, therefore, if it is a matter of settings on the blu ray. I have an Optoma HD230x and a Panasonic BD 320.

Any advice would be much appreciated! Many thanks.

Michael


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

bomdigidy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope this is the right place for a question like this. I am getting a horizontal white line flash across my screen every few seconds or so when I'm playing DVDs. I originally suspected it was a problem with my HDMI cable, but I have since noticed the problem does not exist when playing blu rays. I wonder, therefore, if it is a matter of settings on the blu ray. I have an Optoma HD230x and a Panasonic BD 320.
> 
> ...


Do you know if it happens when you use something else other than the projector?

You might want to see if there is a firmware update for the player, I know that Panasonic has released a few (at least for the Panasonic BR player I have).


----------



## bomdigidy (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for your message.

Firmware is up to date, and unfortunately I don't have any other sources I could link it to.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Is getting another HDMI cable an option?

Wouldn't hurt to rule it out...


----------

